# Stono River - Charleston SC reds 2/14



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hit one of my favorite high tide spots today. Only caught two, but they were pretty after what's been a month long layoff due to miserable cold, a trip to Europe for work, and a hand injury from being really stupid.
Pretty 2 spot blue tail

















Then a nice fish in the 22 inch range









both fish had sea lice in their gills... nasty


----------

